# datei liste (jsp,html) von einem Server



## millinär (2. Mrz 2007)

wie bekommt man die komplette liste aller dateien die sich auf dem Server befinden

aber nur jsp und htmls .

Damit man einen index.jsp  erstellen die links zu allen dateien hat kann?

Tomcat 5.5


----------



## freez (3. Mrz 2007)

Du solltest dir mal die Klasse File anschauen (Link). Da könnte die Methode ListFiles und list für dich interessant sein.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Gast (3. Mrz 2007)

ja schon aber woher weiß ich in welchem ordner sich die dateien befinden die ich listen will?

da kann ich ja nicht einfach c:/xyz
nehmen wenn ich das dann auf nen server lade oder auf nem anderen pc benutze funktioniert das nicht mehr.


----------



## freez (7. Mrz 2007)

Das ist soweit richtig. Allerdings weiß ich grad nicht, wie man herrausfinden kann, in welchem Ordner Tomcat liegt. Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß du den webapps Ordner von Tomcat brauchst. Das deploymentverzeichnis ist in der Server.xml im <host> Tag angegeben. Vielleicht kannst du auch mit relativen Verzeichnissangeben arbeiten. Ich weiß aber nicht, von welchem Verzeichnis das Servlet dann ausgeht. Aber das lässt sich leicht herrausfinden.


----------



## Marius.Kryzka (8. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,

hilft Dir die Methode "getRealPath(String arg)" aus dem Interface javax.servlet.ServletContext weiter?


```
ServletContext servletContext = session.getServletContext();
servletContext.getRealPath("/index.html");
```

oder


```
ServletContext servletContext = session.getServletContext();
servletContext.getRealPath("http://localhost:8080/index.html");
```

Gruß,

Marius


----------

